# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  آموزش Fast Report ( در حد متوسط )

## Mahmood_M

سلام دوستان ...
این هم آموزش Fast Report که به صورت تقریبا مولتی مدیا درست کردم و با سورس برنامه MMB ( مولتی مدیا بیلدر ) قرار دادم تا در صورت نیاز بتونید تغییر بدید ...
امیدوارم مفید باشه ...
لینک دانلود
نکته مهم : مطمئنا برای کسانی که تقریبا توی کار با این کامپوننت حرفه ای هستند نمی تونه زیاد مفید باشه ولی برای شروع و آشنایی بیشتر خوبه ...

موفق و پیروز باشید ...

----------


## www2006

کار قشنگیه .. از دو نظر :
1- نحوه آموزش
2- OpenSource !

به هر حال خسته نباشی ...

----------


## echoes

سلام من کم ی دیر اومدم ولی ظاهرا لینک دانلود فیلتر شده!!1

----------


## farzampur

لینک بدون فیلتر :
لینک

----------


## hsn_abieteh

سلام
 میشه یه جای دیگه آپلود کنید؟
لینک خراب شده

----------


## Javad-2010

> سلام
>  میشه یه جای دیگه آپلود کنید؟
> لینک خراب شده


 من هم نتونستم دانلود کنم.

----------


## hossein_h62

اینم لینک دانلود آموزش فست ریپورت توسط  *Mahmood_N*

----------

